# Closest type to INFP?



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

Which type would you say is closest to INFP? ENFP, INFJ, INTP, ISFP? 

Personally I think I relate most to INTP (which I sometimes test), then INFJ, but I'm high on the T versus many INFPs.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

ENFP is the closest to the INFP because they have the same functions. INFJ's use Ni, Fe, Ti, Se while INFP's use Fi, Ne, Si, Te. If you feel you're more rational you may actually be an INTP. The tests are inaccurate by the way.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

INTP could be argued, if you're considering the IxxP _temperament_. There is _a lot _of differences between ENFP and INFP, despite similarities. ISFP could also be argued; as they're both Fi-dominant types, and actually in some ways share more in common than ENFP and INFP.

Myself. I go with the third option. INFP and ISFP are the most alike; both being dominant Introverted Feeling types.

I've actually always preferred splitting the groups by dominant cognitive function, as it makes it easier typing via functions.

Intuitive types (E: ENFP, ENTP. I: INFJ, INTJ)
Sensation types (E: ESFP, ESTP. I: ISFJ, ISTJ)
Feeling types (E: ENFJ, ESTJ. I: INFP, ISFP)
Thinking types (E: ESTJ, ENTJ. I: ISTP, INTP)


----------



## MidnightBlue88 (Nov 12, 2014)

ISFP is closest, my opinion though.


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

I think the closest type to INFP is ISFP, generally speaking. Although I'm closer to INFJ, because my P is low.


----------



## blackout (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd say the closest are ENFP and ISFP. However, they both can have their differences with us INFPs, due to extroversion and sensing respectively. INFJs can seem similar on the surface, but they're actually quite different (same goes for INTPs, but to a lesser degree). But this is not to say that INFPs can't be close with INFJs and INTPs, in fact, INFP-INTP and INFP-INFJ friendships are pretty common. Or at least, as common as those types are 

The tests that score you on things other than the functions generally aren't that accurate (although I usually get INFP on those tests as well. But I recently found out that I may actually be an ISFP in an Fi-Ni loop, so there's that).


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

ISFP, most likely. We're both Fi-doms and ISFPs are sometimes called "the most intuitive sensor." Though there are differences, we do have a lot in common.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Considering most ISFP and INFP types get the two confused when typing themselves.... I'd say ISFP.


----------



## Sparkling (Jul 12, 2013)

In values - ISFP, in style of talking/ interacting to INTP.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

Going by all of the functions, ENFP are the closest. Going by just the main function, ISFP. 

INTP and INFJ, and other users of Fe, seem way different to me, but then again, I might only notice it because I have such strong Fi, being an Fi-dominant and all. Ti is also weird to me. Not weird in a bad way of course, just... does not compute.


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

blue_moon said:


> In values - ISFP, *in style of talking/ interacting to INTP.*


That makes sense, because we share our main extraverted function, Ne, more linked to interactions with the outer world.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

INFP Fi-Ne-Si-Te
INTP TI-Ne-Si-Fe
ISFP Fi-Se-Ne-Te


----------

